# أريد تعليقاتكم على مناظيرى الجديدة ( أرجوا الاهتمام )



## nasr_art (21 مارس 2007)

هذه أعمال جديدة لى بعد التطوير فى الثرى دى .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 مارس 2007)

المناظير جيده جدا، واعجبتني فكرة الصفحة الاخيرة، حيث انها تساعد المالك علي تخيل شكل منزله في اوقات مختلفة، لي تعليق بسيط هو ان الاسم كبير جدا لدرجة انه يأخذ الانتباه اكثر من المناظير ذاتها، ولكن في النهايه مستوي راق من الاظهار


----------



## معماري رومنسي (22 مارس 2007)

يعطيك العافية ونتنظر المزيد


----------



## cadmax4 (23 مارس 2007)

جميل .....رائع ...لا لا لا بل ممتاز جدا 
اخي وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ولى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد سعيد عامر (28 مارس 2007)

جميله جدا
ربنا يوفقك
.
.


----------



## KNIGHT (28 مارس 2007)

جميلة ورائعة ... اشكرك لعرضها لنا للأستفادة .. لي ولغيري ..والله الموفق ..


----------



## طالبة مهندسة (28 مارس 2007)

:13: واجهات رائعة شكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## مهندس ثائر (28 مارس 2007)

تصاميم رائعة واخراج رائع


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (3 أبريل 2007)

شغل عالي
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## miro1_6 (3 أبريل 2007)

شغل هايل هايل هايل
تسلم ايديك فعلا
وشد حيلك ونشوف لك مشاريع كمان


----------



## mirooooo (4 أبريل 2007)

اخراج هايل 
وحلو اللوجو بتاعك دا


----------



## DOSH (4 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله
ولو ممكن اطلب منك ان تقوم بشرح كيفية عمل اضاءة لقطة ليلية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (9 أبريل 2007)

يعجبنى عملك اخى الكريم
هل تستخدم الفوتوشوب بالإضافه للماكس فى عمل المناظير ؟؟؟
أم تستخدمه فى التجميع فقط ؟؟؟؟


----------



## روان ناصر (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي الكريم الشغل رائع و ما عليه كلام و خصوصاا من ناحية الاظهار لكن اود منك ان تدرج لنا المساقط و المقاطع لهذه المشاريع لانني لا استطيع ان اقرا المشورع بدون مساقطه ... بمعنى ان يكون كامل لا استطيع الحكم على المشورع من خلال الشكل فقط
جهود مشكورة و يعطيك العافيه ... انت تستخدم الرسم من خلال برامج و الحاسوب.. هل كانت لهذه المشاريع اي شي من الرسم الحر لهذه المشاريع اي كما تخيلتها ان لا من خلال الحاسوب 
موفق يا رب


----------



## nasr_art (10 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أستخدم فى عمل الموداينج الاوتكاد 3 دى لانه دقيق جدا فى عمل المودلينج من ناحية المقاسات والارتفاعات و أستخدم الماكس فى الاظهار ( أضاءة VRay -الخامات-RPC-الانيميشن ) وأستخدم الفوتوشوب فى أعطاء اى أفكت ووضع بعض الاشخاص والخلفيات.


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (10 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك اخى الكريم على التوضيح
أتمنى لك مزيد من التوفيق والتميز 
تقبل تحياتى ..


----------



## art fox (10 أبريل 2007)

اخى نصر شغلك بجد رائع واحيك على طريقه شغلك لانى استخدم نفس الترتيب فى العمل الكاد للمودلينج والماكس للاضاءه والخامات والفوتوشوب للتاثيرات والخلفيات وعلى فكره اللوجو بتاعك جاااامد


----------



## New_Arch (10 أبريل 2007)

شغل رائع ربنا يوفقك


----------



## هيثم عبد الكريم (15 أبريل 2007)

أديه بدي شغل


----------



## معمارية الجنوب (15 أبريل 2007)

بصراحة بصراحة وبدون زعل.... شغلك جميل وراقي جدا وخاصة الصفحة الثالثة رووووووعة... ربنا يوفقك


----------



## eng _ marwa (15 أبريل 2007)

بجد تحفة
بجد انا نفسي اعمل منظور ماكس درسته بس مشتغلتش عليه
نفسي حد يقولي ابدا منين
و تسلم ايدك الشغل تحفه


----------



## م.سيما (16 أبريل 2007)

المبنى الاداري في جدة : اللقطة الليلية رائعة جدا اكثر من النهارية يمكن لان الخلفية زرقاء.اما مبنى دبي احسنت في اختيار الالوان والانعكاس جميل.اما لقطة الفيلا فاعجبتني اللقطة الليلية والصباحية وشكرا للمساهمة وكم استغرق من الوقت للواحدة بناء واكساء وريندر


----------



## لميـــاء (16 أبريل 2007)

مناظير رائعه ...............


----------



## لميـــاء (16 أبريل 2007)

مناظير رائعه ...............ـــــــ


----------



## alpha bidoo (16 أبريل 2007)

ما شاء الله الله الموفق
المناظير جيدة جدا او ممتازة والخامات والاضاءة جميلة جدا والموديلينج رائع
في انتظار المزيد من الأعمال الرائعة هذه ان شاء الله


----------



## حسام عبدالله (16 أبريل 2007)

المناظير جميلة ولكن كنت اتمنى ان يتم ادراج المشروع بالكامل لتعظيم الاستفادة


----------



## moma1 (16 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اولا دى تقريبا اول مشاركه ليه ف المنتدى وانا سعيده انها ف تعليق على المناظير الجميله دى ماشاء الله :63: 
بس ليا تعليق
اولا الزرع شويه عاوز يتظبط مش عارفه بس شكله مش طبيعى او مش منسجم شويه مع الصوره ف الادارى المنظور الاول باين شويه مش جزء من محيط الصوره نفسها كمان الصوره الى المفرووض المنعكسه ع الزجاج يعنى هى موجوده ع الزجاج ومش موجوده حوالين المبنى فاعتقد لازم تاخد بالك منن الحاجات دى عشان يبقى عملك متكامل 
المبنى التانى هو جميل بس اعتقد اختيار الاشجار او النخلات الى ف سطح المبنى ان عاوز تفكير شويه اكيد كان فيه احسن من كدا بس التالت بقه الى بجد حلو جدا تسلم ايدك
ااااااااه نسيت اقولك.......اللوجو جميييييييييييل:56:


----------



## Rony (16 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافية ....... بالتوفيق أنشاء الله


----------



## المعمار السوري (17 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية شغل جميل


----------



## emoooo_222 (18 أبريل 2007)

شغل ممتاز وبجد بحب اتابع عملك بتمنى اكون في نفس مستواك هذا


----------



## معمارية شغوفة (18 أبريل 2007)

:14: ممتاز جدا يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود
:12:


----------



## اسلام عباس (19 أبريل 2007)

جميل جدا .................بالتوفيق و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## arch_loula (25 أبريل 2007)

de begd begad tohfa ana ba3raf 3d max we cinema 4d we besaraha 3agebny shoghlak awy rabena yewafa2ak


----------



## احمدصابر (25 أبريل 2007)

مستوى راقى من الاظهار واحلى مافيه البساطة والذوق فى اختيار الالوان والخامات والاضائة ... الى الامام دائما ولو انت من القاهرة ابعتلى تليفونك ممكن نتعاون


----------



## sali-dido05 (25 أبريل 2007)

صراحة عمل جميل ومتقن وأنا استفدة منه وسأستفيد والله الموفق ولتقدم دائماً


----------



## nasr_art (25 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الاخ احمد صابر تليفونى موجود على اعمالى وانا من الاسكندرية


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (26 أبريل 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك ياناااااااااااااااااااااااصر رووووعه روووووعه ......


----------



## architect_a_a (26 أبريل 2007)

ريندر رائع وجميل 
ومناظير هايلة


----------



## losha (28 أبريل 2007)

:14: :14: :63:


cadmax4 قال:


> جميل .....رائع ...لا لا لا بل ممتاز جدا
> اخي وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ولى الامام ان شاء الله


:75: :20:


----------



## غدير القدومي (28 أبريل 2007)

رائع جدا خيال ممتاز ذوق رفيع .... المبنى الأول معاصر جدا وجميل ... الثاني يميل للرقي بطابعه والهدوء جميل والله بوركت ... أعجبتني الفيلا جدا سلمت يداك ولكن هنادك تعليق ...أنا مع أختي روان احترامي لها ,أن لو أظهرت المساقط والفيلا خصوصا من جوانب مختلفة وعدة واجهات كان أفضل خصوصا غير واضح أن مساحة الماء التي أمام الفيلا وبالمدخل هل هي نافورة تجميلية ؟؟؟ أم بركة سباحة ولا يعقل أنها بالمدخل ؟؟؟ لذلك لو أخذت صورة من الاعلى والواجهات الاربع والمساقط كا أفضل .... بس بشكل عام رااااائع


----------



## engineera15_3 (5 مايو 2007)

bgad tslam edek 3la elmnazer era2e3a de fe3lan sho3'l 7elw awy wana kman fe3lan 3gabtny fekret ezhar shakl elmanzel fe aw2at mo7'talefa fe enahr fekra 7elwa fe3lan


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (6 مايو 2007)

شغل جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل وجبار 
أتمنالك اللتوفيق 
ويعطيكي ألف عااااااااافية 
وننتظر المزيد من العمل


----------



## م / رانية (6 مايو 2007)

جميلة جداً وربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندس لؤي (8 مايو 2007)

عمل جميل ويستاهل التميز والله يسلم الأيادي يلي عملتو


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك


----------



## م.أماني كامل (20 مايو 2007)

لا يوجد اكثر من كلمة رائع اتمنى حتى الوصول لنصف هذا المستوى 
تحياتي


----------



## ahmed sharaf (23 مايو 2007)

مناظير جديدة جدا"


----------



## mahm61 (23 مايو 2007)

ما اقول غير فنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان ولو نشوف كمان بلانات ومناظير داخلية ده يبقى كرم حاتمي


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (23 مايو 2007)

ماشاء الله ..... تبارك الرحمن


----------



## kho (23 مايو 2007)

بداية ممتازة والله يوفقك ويوفق الجميع قولوا اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـن


----------



## first-arch (24 مايو 2007)

تصاميم رائعة ونتنظر المزيد


----------



## RBF (27 مايو 2007)

بصراحه شغل رائع، و لوجو حلو جداً
بس شغل الزرع و النباتات ضعيف شويه.
عجبني جداً اللقطه الليليه للمبني الإداري بالسعوديه، اضائتها جميله
بالتوفيق


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م. نفين (28 مايو 2007)

ماشاء الله الله يعطيك العافية فعلا شيء رائع


----------



## desertsway (28 مايو 2007)

اضهار جميل جدا ومتعوب عليه


----------



## عمورة الجامد (28 مايو 2007)

رائع جدا برااااااااااافو


----------



## alpha bidoo (29 مايو 2007)

عمل رائع ومشاركة اروع


----------



## كلكامش (29 مايو 2007)

مناظير رائعة وشغل حلو بس كنت اتمنى اشوف منظور بعين النملة يظهر الابنية العالية من الاسفل الى الاعلى 
حتى تعطي شعور للمتلقي بحجم الكتلة وتداخلاتها


----------



## ثعلب _الصحراء (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مناظير حلوة..
استخدامك للمواد جيد في كل المناظير لكن عندك مشكلة في الخلفية (وقت المغرب) مع للمبنى الاداري في جدة الذي متعامل معه بظلال قوية وانارة قوية وكانه المنظور ليلي .
بس عندك تكنيكات حلوة بعمل الاسم والالوان والظل والضوء وعاشت ايدك


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (30 مايو 2007)

الاخ نصر رسوماتك روعه واعتقد اننا سبق وان علقنا عليها
وفي نظري اعتقد انك حصلت على تعليقات كافيه لهذه الرسوم الثلاث فتكرار ارسال نفس الرسوم الثلاث وايضا تكرار طلب التعليق على هذه الرسومات الثلاث صار شي ممل للغايه عفوا على الصراحه
وارجو منك ان تتحفنا باعمال جديده ليعلق هذا المنتدلى الرائع عليها غير الرسومات الثلاث 
وشكرا المهندس المتحدي


----------



## hassandiab (31 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخى ناصر :
عايز بس اقولك ان شغلك فى المناظير ممتاز جدا بس فية المشروع بتاع السعوديه ده هو مفيهوش اى معالجات بيئية للطقس بالسعودية على مستوى الواجهات ودا فى حد ذاته يعتبر فقد لاحد مبادئ التصميم دا رايي


----------



## وليد هانى (9 يونيو 2007)

جميل جدا يا فندم لكن الفراى ح محتاج منك حبه صغننه تظبيط
بس بجد جامد موت


----------



## الناصر79 (9 يونيو 2007)

صور غايه في اروعه ... و اعمال جميله 
تقبل مروري


----------



## أماني محمد أمين (9 يونيو 2007)

*بسم الله*

بصراحه انت محترف جدا ربنا يوفقك و يجعلني زيك


----------



## hassandiab (9 يونيو 2007)

للامام دائما وربنا يوفقك شغلك هايل بجد


----------



## sail (10 يونيو 2007)

مناظر لا تخلو من الابداع الذهنى العالى 
و اجمل الجميل المنظر الاخير 
فالى الامام و الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## jamalco (11 يونيو 2007)

سقى الله عندما سهرنا الليالي لرسم منظور هندسي عن طريق نقاط الفرار وباليد اما الان راينا الكومبيوتر قد وفر وقتا" طويلا وغنيا بالافكار وعدد الحلول والتكيف بالاالوان صحيح انها كانت النتائج لذيذة ولااقصد ان انتقص من حق الحداثة بالتقنيات ومع ذلك كانت مناظيرنا هذه تنتقص اما مناظيبر المعماريين الناجحين الذين كانوا يرسمون الناظير باليد الحرة وتكون اجمل من مناظيرنا بواسطة النقاط والادوات الهندسية 
واخيرا اعطاك الله الصحة والخيال الاوسع لهذه المناظير الجميلة لان الوقت الحاضر الزبون هو الاهم باعجاب النتائج لاقناعه بحلاوة التصميم والواجهات


----------



## اللص الطائر (12 يونيو 2007)

شغل جمييييييييييييل جداً 
وشكراً علي مشاركتك
وان شاء الله نشوف منك المزيد


----------



## أماني محمد أمين (12 يونيو 2007)

*بسم الله*

تصميمات فى منتهى الروعه... بالتوفيق


----------



## SPIDERMAN01210 (13 يونيو 2007)

جميل .....رائع ...لا لا لا بل ممتاز جدا 
نرجوا من الساده المصممين تقديم درووس للأعضاء لكى تتم الافاده


----------



## assuamro (13 يونيو 2007)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

الله ينور


----------



## nasr_art (5 يوليو 2007)

اتمنى ان تكون نالت اعجابكم وانكم استفدتم منها


----------



## ibrahims (7 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله ................يسلم ايدك


----------



## vrayman (8 يوليو 2007)

جاااااااامد جدا ممكن نتعرف اكتر يا اخ ناصر علشان نستفيد من بعض فى خبرات الvray


----------



## عرفه فاوي (9 يوليو 2007)

عمل جيد ورائع


----------



## سارة فاروق (9 يوليو 2007)

جميلةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## dr.hayfaa (2 أغسطس 2007)

عمل جميل جدا و ربنا يوفقك و جد عمل رائع


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (18 سبتمبر 2007)

تستحق اكثر من الوقوف احترام لمثل هذا العمل المحترف

شكرا لإثرائك منتدانا بهذه اعمال ومزيدا من التقدم

وعلى فكرة توقيعك لحاله حكاية والله اهنيك بجد


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## ragabgogo (18 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا المناظير جميلة وربنا يجعل لك التقدم من سماتك


----------



## روري (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مناظير جميلة جدا يا نصر ... وربنا يوفقك ..بس كنت عايزة اسالك لما بنقل المنظور من الاتوكاد ثري دي للماكس بيحصل مشاكل في المنطور نفسه ...عايزة اعرف في طريقة معينة مثلا لما بتنقله من الاتوكاد للماكس


----------



## sali-dido05 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله مشاريع رائعه وجهد عظيم ، وأهنأك على المجهود الكبير والذوق الجميل ، وأرجو لك التوفيق دائما ً


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور على المناظير بس لا زم المساقط عشان ندرس المشروع كويس


----------



## ossama tchalabi (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد مشكور كان من الافضل ان تترك اضاءة الشمس الطبيعية تتحكم في الظل و النور في اللوحة الثالثة .
نلاحظ ان الظلال نفسها في كل الاوقات و هذا غير حقيقي ارجو تعديل اللوحة الثالثة و عرضها.
مع الشكر


----------



## ابو وليد المصرى (6 أكتوبر 2007)

المناظير رائعة جدا وتدل عل ذوق عالى وفكرة توظيف الاضاءة على مدار اليوم جيدة جدا


----------



## elne3mey (8 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا ربنا يارب يوفقك بس احب اعرف حاجة من فضلك اية هو برنامج الريندر فيراى ولا اية وكمان اللقطات بالاوقت هل بتعملى بالفوتوشوب ولا بتعمل لكل لقطة اللايت والريندر بتاعها


----------



## elne3mey (8 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا انا منبهر بالشغل واحب اعرف هل انت مصرى لو مصرى يبقى فعلا مصر بتكبر بناس زى حضرتك


----------



## مهم (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مناضير رائعة جدا


----------



## amr0783 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

في لقطات المنزل الخاص لاحظت أنك أظهرت من زاوية ثابتة توقيتات مختلفة خلال اليوم و لكن لي ملاحظة زاوية الشمس و ميلها علي المبني ثابت و أعتقد أنك غيرت شده الإضاءة و لون الإضاءة و لكنك لك تغير زاوية الشمس فكيف يكون الشروق مثل الغروب و لكا هذا لا ينفي جمال الفكرة و براعتك في عمل المناظير و أرجو منك المزيد


----------



## nasr_art (9 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا بعد عمل المناظير لم أخد بالى من نفس زاوية ميل الظلال فى الاوقات المختلفة وتم تصحيح المفهوم


----------



## katkota_mablola (14 أبريل 2011)

عمل رائع بس انا عايز اسئل اين تعلمت هذة الطريقة الرائعة فى الاظهار لانى اريد ان اتعلم لاظهر مشروع تخرج جيدا


----------



## بنار اسيا (17 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله قيمه جدا بارككم الله موفقين بعون الله
متميزة حقا


----------



## زينب زيزو (18 أبريل 2011)

ممتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز اخي ربي يوفقك


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## عبير السودان (28 أبريل 2011)

ررررررررررروعه


----------



## albialy (28 أبريل 2011)

جامد وفقك الله لما هو افضل


----------



## arch-concept (3 فبراير 2013)

شغل جميل ، ماشاء الله
بالتوفيق​


----------



## architect111 (3 فبراير 2013)

رائع


----------

